# Spur pads



## Customcuts (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking to get the cast aluminum pads for my spikes, just lookin for some feedback on what are the most comfortable . I currently have the L pads that came on my climbrite spikes. I am not too thrilled about them. Also lookin at the big buck pads. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks:msp_confused:


----------



## GLOCKED (Apr 30, 2012)

I also have the one piece climb rights, with the T pads though. The pads aren't very comfortable. They keep wanting to twist to the back of my calf. I just ordered the new climb right aluminum pads today! I'll get back to you after I test them out.


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 30, 2012)

GLOCKED said:


> I also have the one piece climb rights, with the T pads though. The pads aren't very comfortable. They keep wanting to twist to the back of my calf. I just ordered the new climb right aluminum pads today! I'll get back to you after I test them out.



Yep, mine do the same thing and it bothers the hell out of me. I have to constantly adjust them because they keep twisting on me. Let me know man.


----------



## Grace Tree (May 1, 2012)

I actually ordered these by mistake and I'm glad I did. Caddy pads are history and I have a pair of 10" boots coming to replace my trusty high tops becuase I don't need them any more. These things are pricey but IMO they're worth it.
Phil
Spur Straps
Buckingham Steel Cushion Wrap Pads
$153.00 # spu710

Steel cushion wrap pads combine the best of two worlds - a rigid steel insert keeps the shape of the pad and thick padding provides a comfortable climb. Wide Velcro strap cinches closed for a perfect fit.


----------



## Customcuts (May 1, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I actually ordered these by mistake and I'm glad I did. Caddy pads are history and I have a pair of 10" boots coming to replace my trusty high tops becuase I don't need them any more. These things are pricey but IMO they're worth it.
> Phil
> Spur Straps
> Buckingham Steel Cushion Wrap Pads
> ...



I saw those too, they do look pretty comfortable. I don't mind spending the extra bucks to get something that will keep me comfortable while up in the tree for hours at a time. Being comfortable while doing a dangerous job is priceless. Like they say, when u are uncomfortable u start taking short cuts and getting careless just to hurry and get the job done. In sure they are worth it, especially when the ones I have are constantly twisting on me and digging into my leg. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 1, 2012)

I have the cast aluminum caddy pads and really like them i've been in them all day without any issues and they fixed the twisting issue with me but thats just my opinion everyone has their own.


----------



## Customcuts (May 1, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I have the cast aluminum caddy pads and really like them i've been in them all day without any issues and they fixed the twisting issue with me but thats just my opinion everyone has their own.



I'm torn, I've heard a lot of good about the caddy pads. I do think that those buck pads could be great too. I wish there was a YouTube video comparison on them . I haven't been able to find any videos:msp_confused: on either.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 1, 2012)

I've tried the buck pads too i liked those also but the Caddy pads felt more comfortable to me but my other climber says the opposite LOL.


----------



## frostedunit (May 1, 2012)

I climb poles, not trees, and the velcro wrap pads without the steel inserts are my favorite. I'm using Bashlin pads now, but the the Buckinghams are nice too.

I prefer the straight ones with the 3" pads, but one of the guys likes the angled with the 4". Took a lot of trial and error to find what was comfortable.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 1, 2012)

I bought a pair of the alum pads, but the contour of the pad didnt fit the contour of my calve. I now have a pair of the steel reinforced buck wraps pads that close with the velcro, and I love them.


----------



## Customcuts (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys I must say it will be a hard decision to come too next week when I hit that "add to cart" button.. lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oscar4883 (May 5, 2012)

I have the big bucs with the steel insert and they are awesome. A little bulky but they are very comfortable.


----------



## Customcuts (May 5, 2012)

*comfort*



oscar4883 said:


> I have the big bucs with the steel insert and they are awesome. A little bulky but they are very comfortable.



Comfort is exactly what I'm going for, when I'm at the top of a tree with only the central leader remaining 60ft up standing in 4 inch wood swaying in the wind, the last thing I want to feel is my spikes twisting off my legs. Comfort is the name of the game. What boots do u guys wear while spiking? I use wolverines but the bottom of the spur(the part you stand on) always slips towards the back and wants to come off the back sole of my boot. I guess that is probably from the pads not keepend the spikes strait.??


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 5, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Comfort is exactly what I'm going for, when I'm at the top of a tree with only the central leader remaining 60ft up standing in 4 inch wood swaying in the wind, the last thing I want to feel is my spikes twisting off my legs. Comfort is the name of the game. What boots do u guys wear while spiking? I use wolverines but the bottom of the spur(the part you stand on) always slips towards the back and wants to come off the back sole of my boot. I guess that is probably from the pads not keepend the spikes strait.??



Wesco Jobmaster 10"


----------



## frostedunit (May 5, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Comfort is exactly what I'm going for, when I'm at the top of a tree with only the central leader remaining 60ft up standing in 4 inch wood swaying in the wind, the last thing I want to feel is my spikes twisting off my legs. Comfort is the name of the game. What boots do u guys wear while spiking? I use wolverines but the bottom of the spur(the part you stand on) always slips towards the back and wants to come off the back sole of my boot. I guess that is probably from the pads not keepend the spikes strait.??



Wesco, Viberg, Hoffman, and Carolina, in that order.

I climb occasionally in flat soled boots, and they don't slip. You may be a little loose on the lower straps. If they're long enough, try wrapping them around the shank of your gaffs before buckling.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Customcuts (May 5, 2012)

frostedunit said:


> Wesco, Viberg, Hoffman, and Carolina, in that order.
> 
> I climb occasionally in flat soled boots, and they don't slip. You may be a little loose on the lower straps. If they're long enough, try wrapping them around the shank of your gaffs before buckling.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


 

I have wrapped the strap around the shank and just put it around the outside of the shank and tightened the 
Hell out of the straps. :mad2:I think its just my boots. Looks like I'm gonna be getting a pair of wescos...This thread is getting expensive:msp_confused:....oh well, I firmly believe in investing in quality equipment and I just watched a video review of the wesco boots and it made my mind for me.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 5, 2012)

Sorry to cost you so much money lol but in the long run its a good investment when it lasts a long time we all tried the cheap way and you learn its not always the best way to go.


----------



## Customcuts (May 5, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Sorry to cost you so much money lol but in the long run its a good investment when it lasts a long time we all tried the cheap way and you learn its not always the best way to go.



Hey man I'm all for it, I know its a long term investment. And I hate wasting money on cheap stuff that let's me down in time of need. I believe that I will be able to do my job safer if I'm comfortable. I need to be focused on the task at hand not worried about my feet hurting or my spikes twisting while aloft.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 6, 2012)

I hate gaffs, they hurt me.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 6, 2012)

I've been in the caddies for 4-5 months. They're ok, fairly comfy but bulky and I hate the thin strap around the back of my calf. The big bucks are great till the steel insert starts to bend, same with the wraps with insert. Gecko's are the best but Sherrill only makes them for giants anymore. Really kind of frustrating that no manufacturer can make a pad that is both comfy and durable and in sizes for normal people.


----------



## frostedunit (May 6, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I hate gaffs, they hurt me.



If it hurts, you're doing it wrong. Or maybe not, depends on what you're in to.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tree Pig (May 6, 2012)

Getting them tight is part of the battle, lot of newer climbs dont tighten them up and they twist on your shin and then your screwed. Also less time you spend standing around on them thinking about how much they hurt, the less they will hurt. Keep a good safe steady work pace and you will find you stop thinking about the pads.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 7, 2012)

frostedunit said:


> If it hurts, you're doing it wrong. Or maybe not, depends on what you're in to.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2



Not into pain! I am small, so when I pull them tight, I have to pull them really, REALLY tight, or they will slip. And that hurts! Top of my foot especially. Wish they made this crap for smaller guys, have the smallest saddle, still a bit to big. Being 5'8" and 135lb, most gear is a bit 2 big.


----------



## oscar4883 (May 9, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Comfort is exactly what I'm going for, when I'm at the top of a tree with only the central leader remaining 60ft up standing in 4 inch wood swaying in the wind, the last thing I want to feel is my spikes twisting off my legs. Comfort is the name of the game. What boots do u guys wear while spiking? I use wolverines but the bottom of the spur(the part you stand on) always slips towards the back and wants to come off the back sole of my boot. I guess that is probably from the pads not keepend the spikes strait.??



I wear Redwing linesmans boots I think they are called. Whatever the top of the line Redwing logging boot is. I honestly never think about my hooks while using these pads. I have lent them to other guys who have climbed in all sorts of pads and they always comment on how comfy they are. I think the key is getting a pad with metal or some other stiffener in it whether it be caddies, big bucs, steel wraps, etc. The thing with the big bucs is that they are one size and if you have smaller calves they may be a touch big.


----------



## GLOCKED (May 22, 2012)

I tried out my climb right aluminum pads a few times now. Way better than the T-pads that came with the spikes. I really like them.


----------



## Customcuts (May 22, 2012)

GLOCKED said:


> I tried out my climb right aluminum pads a few times now. Way better than the T-pads that came with the spikes. I really like them.



Great, glad to hear that man. Now I'm torn between those and the bigbuck pads with steel insert.:msp_confused:


----------

